# Peloric- Paph rothschildianum



## paphioland (May 29, 2010)

Has anyone seen or heard of one before?


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 29, 2010)

I've seen pics of peloric Paphs before but never a roth. It makes an interesting presentation. Are the flowers of normal size otherwise?


----------



## paphioland (May 29, 2010)

PaphMadMan said:


> I've seen pics of peloric Paphs before but never a roth. It makes an interesting presentation. Are the flowers of normal size otherwise?



Yes, actually it has the widest petals of any roth I have ever seen by far. Lol. Has good color as well. Dorsal is not spectacular. I really like it though. I have not heard of a roth Peloric.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 29, 2010)

interesting! perhaps it could be used in round paph breeding, like roth crossed with brachy/parvi (haha they could just all turn out mutants....)


----------



## Justin (May 29, 2010)

that's something else...very interesting. curious, what are the parents on this one?

...all the other plants in the greenhouse look fantastic too. nice skills.


----------



## paphreek (May 29, 2010)

Interesting, Ken. In the case of a Paph, what mutation makes it peloric? I'm curious. This might make for an interesting discussion.


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 29, 2010)

Speculation here. I'm not sure anyone has studied the genes involved...

The normal situation for most monocot flowers is 3 more-or-less identical petals, of course. Orchids differ in having one petal modified, as a pouch in slipper orchids. There must be several genes involved in the physical differences between a normal petal and a pouch. There must also be genes that direct the development of the pouch in just one of the 3 locations that could be a petal. I'd guess that what we are seeing in this case is a failure in developmental genes allowing one of the genes for physical differences to express in all 3 positions.


----------



## John Boy (May 29, 2010)

It might be a good idea to cross yours to my rothschildianum semi album! We could start a whole new line of breeding here...:rollhappy:






oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 29, 2010)

paphioland said:


> Has anyone seen or heard of one before?


Phals, yes. Paphs? I'll be you could sell that for a bundle!



John Boy said:


> It might be a good idea to cross yours to my rothschildianum semi album!



Is that real???


----------



## John Boy (May 30, 2010)

@Dot
Well, since you ask....: No, it's not. *It's plastic surgery for orchids.* Actually, it's only hlaf a lie, since the pouch is real. Only: it's my Psyche album, grafted onto rothschildianum!


----------



## Paul (May 30, 2010)

that's a curious roth, not bad but not really nice to me, just very special!


----------



## Heather (May 30, 2010)

If you do an image search, a few of these come up including a similar sanderianum posted by Papuanum on SOF.


----------



## goldenrose (May 30, 2010)

:rollhappy::rollhappy: JB :evil: it's kinda neat! as is the roth!


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 30, 2010)

I have seen in person a Paph stonei which was peloric on only one petal, just like the 19th century Day watercolor. The plant now resides in Columbus, OH area. I had a Paph lowii that would bloom with the petals fused to the dorsal, after the second bloom like that I sent it to the compost heap. It was not attractive. 

Whether a peloric roth would sell for big money, largely depends on whether one could find a buyer who though it looked attractive.


----------



## cnycharles (May 30, 2010)

that's interesting. ... imagine a truly peloric armeniacum or micranthum!


----------



## valenzino (May 30, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> that's interesting. ... imagine a truly peloric armeniacum or micranthum!



There are around photos of mich and delenati peloric.Also armeniacum exists.


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Phals, yes. Paphs? I'll be you could sell that for a bundle!
> 
> Is that real???



Yes, and it's your's for only $50,000!oke:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 30, 2010)

Neat looking, ah, petals on that baby! I like it, but wouldn't spend a bundle on one.


----------



## rdlsreno (May 30, 2010)

Cool!

Ramon


----------



## Candace (May 31, 2010)

I've heard there are some Japanese collectors that love these kind of oddities and pay dearly for them.


----------



## barry (Jun 1, 2010)

http://www.tbg.org.tw/tbgweb/cgi-bin/topic.cgi?forum=62&topic=3316&show=0
A New Peloric adductum*rothschildianum in Taiwan


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't like this...BUT it is similar to stamps: maybe only in the world, so there is a horrible treasure in your hand...So my advice: do all your efforts to make some more plant of this.....Otherwise your greenhause is amazing!!!!


----------



## John Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

What I find striking in this picture is:
How VERY different the petals are coloured in relation to the actual lip/pouch. I can’t say that I find this plant ugly. In fact, if I could find and own a plant like this, I would probably do so. It would be interesting to learn if these plants actually produce viable seeds.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 1, 2010)

Candace said:


> I've heard there are some Japanese collectors that love these kind of oddities and pay dearly for them.



Now that I can believe! In Japan folks with enough ¥¥¥ will buy anything if it is "one of a kind" just to have a rare thing. Many such collectibles (not confined to plants) are anything but beautiful which makes you ask, "why?"


----------

